
'Strong signal' stirs interest in hunt for alien life - restalis
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-strong-alien-life.html
======
facorreia
Interesting, I wasn't aware that people still do that. I thought SETI had
vanished along with other 70's trends like UFO sightings.

